# Washer: Loose belt - won't spin



## Hemingway (Feb 18, 2009)

F22C445ES0 Top-Loading Washing Machine made by White for Frigidaire

Tensioner doesn't want to tighten belt?

This is a sudden problem, one day we washed fine, next day she won't spin. If I stick a screw driver behind the tensioner ("idler pulley"), she agitates just fine and spins just fine and fast-spins just fine. 

I've seen worn auto belts and this one just doesn't look worn at all, but acts like it is too loose. Could it be as simple as replacing the belt? 

Attached is a crude diagram. 

The F22C445ES0 is one of the newer ones (the parts book is dated 1996) with the pump on the left side and the transmission itself moves when it agitates. Is the idler pulley supposed to provide tension, or just take up slack?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

had the same problem recently. used belt dressing, it worked fine.... for a few weeks. 
got new belt and it worked fine....for a few weeks.
then it finally stopped agitating AND spinning.... got new washer.... works fine.... for now....

DM


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> Is the idler pulley supposed to provide tension, or just take up slack?


"Higher tension reduces slip, which increases belt life and mechanical efficiency"


----------



## Hemingway (Feb 18, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> "Higher tension reduces slip, which increases belt life and mechanical efficiency"


Okay yes so I found the Tension Spring on the Idler Pulley was sheered off. Ordered a new one for replacement this weekend. Question: tight quarters, how to access? Is there a way to lift the Dome Assembly up a little?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> Question: tight quarters, how to access? Is there a way to lift the Dome Assembly up a little?


Dunno', I'd be more worried about getting cut on the sheet metal edges.
Tribles and others sells "Repair Master" books for $12 or so if this repair is really tricky.


----------



## Hemingway (Feb 18, 2009)

Hemingway said:


> Okay yes so I found the Tension Spring on the Idler Pulley was sheered off. Ordered a new one for replacement this weekend. Question: tight quarters, how to access? Is there a way to lift the Dome Assembly up a little?


The whole tub and motor are suspended by springs so I just got a flat bar and using the edge of the bottom of the washer as a fulcrum, lifted the whole thing enough to be able to shove a 2x4 under there at the base of the dome. It was still tight getting the lock washer off the bottom of the spring axel, but it popped off by pushing the ends with two screwdrivers.


----------

